# Show me your Boulders!



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi
How many Boulder Bicycle owners are there here? I know Hairstream has one but would love to see some more.

Cheers
Si


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Here is my Boulder Gazelle (serial #00076). Rebuild in 2008/09. Quite nice stuff like like Suntour XC Pro, Kingsbery, Campy Atek Rims, Grafton Speedsticks etc on this bike. 

Cheers from Berlin,
Andreas


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice! Looks like a VERY aggressive riding position?


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Cool looking FAT behind it too.

Heres my Defiant. Getting a colour change an rebuild at the moment. Looking forward to getting some use out of it.



















Si


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

After seeing those, I would be embarrassed to show my Boulder (bumps, scrapes, missing decals, zip ties for brakes lines and not as colour co-ordinated).


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

felixdelrio said:


> Here is my Boulder Gazelle (serial #00076). Rebuild in 2008/09. Quite nice stuff like like Suntour XC Pro, Kingsbery, Campy Atek Rims, Grafton Speedsticks etc on this bike.
> 
> Cheers from Berlin,
> Andreas


That is a beautiful bike. You have nice taste in bikes.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish i'd kept my Neon Pink gazelle.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> I wish i'd kept my Neon Pink gazelle.


You wouldn't happen to have a pic of it? That would be something to see.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

More @ https://mombat.org/1991_Boulder.htm









More @ https://mombat.org/1993_Boulder.htm


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I've always considered Boulders to be among the prettiest VRC bikes out there. That said, how do they ride? If they rode half as well as they looked, that would be something.

cheers,


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

LQQK said:


> After seeing those, I would be embarrassed to show my Boulder (bumps, scrapes, missing decals, zip ties for brakes lines and not as colour co-ordinated).


Does that mean you rode the hell out it on the trail? Then by all means post those photos!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

+1 always liked the look of 'em. Simple and functional.

I need to dig throught the magazine archive. I think MBA got them to build up one with a Horst link. And they liked the normal one better. It worked better with the shock if I remember right.

Here's to more pics! Love seeing the early dualies.

JmZ


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Boulder*

Hi all,

thats my Boulder ...

















by Stefan


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

Is it wrong that I chuckle every time I read the title of this thread?!?


----------



## gilroy (May 20, 2009)

stefan9113 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thats my Boulder ...
> 
> ...


i love that bike but your saddle angle scares me very much


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

57-180 said:


> Is it wrong that I chuckle every time I read the title of this thread?!?


What troubles me is the number of bike pictures being posted up when all I wanted was breasts!

Must be clearer next time.

Si


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is mine. Local CL find for cheap! I think the wheels, seatpost, headset, stem, and saddle are original. The m950 stuff and judy was added later. The seller thought he had the original fork someplace... but it never materialized.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Dr S- What fork is that? The Teflon coating makes the stanchions look like you got them out of an Indy. Or maybe it is a MAG21 SL Ti. Just curious.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I would be embarassed*

...to post some of these pristine hanger queens that look like they never saw dirt. But that's just me. Why waste a good bike making it a static museum piece when it's designed above all to be kinetic off road fun?


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

here's mine:


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

tl1 said:


> ...to post some of these pristine hanger queens that look like they never saw dirt. But that's just me. Why waste a good bike making it a static museum piece when it's designed above all to be kinetic off road fun?


Not mine. It's clean, but ridden hard. This is the bike I loan out. There's a 1/4 of play in the rear linkage. It's a little small for me, but it sure likes to jump.


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

This is my Boulder (I posted this pic a few years back). I'll pull my finger out and get a more recent pic, but it is set up the same way. The front looks a bit tall with the Psylo forks, but once you allow for about 20mm of sag it looks more balanced. Mine has had a hard life, not because I ride it hard, but I'm such a crap rider it tends to cop a flogging (this set up is pretty forgiving to my riding style).

I got the Clyde Glide rear shock upgrade, which is a higher volume shock that can run at lower pressure, so I find it more tuneable than the stock Risse Genesis. They do ride really well and are not just garage queens.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*new one ...*

Hi all,

this is my new one, came today with USPS  .

need a little work and new decals, but when it's ready, it looks brand new.

















by Stefan


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, a ti boulder? pretty rare, right?
looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Here's a Boulder tandem. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Vader said:


> Here's a Boulder tandem. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


How cool is that?! More pics pls!


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

Did the Boulder Zephyr ever go into production? More importantly, does anyone here own one?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

fervor_1 said:


> Here is mine. Local CL find for cheap! I think the wheels, seatpost, headset, stem, and saddle are original. The m950 stuff and judy was added later. The seller thought he had the original fork someplace... but it never materialized.


Cool! You have the original Team red/white paint job! I wonder if any of the matching team jerseys still exist? That would be a nice complementary find.

I did assembly for Boulder Bikes for a few weeks back in 1988, so I get a kick out of seeing them now. The owner made this one-off version for the Mammoth DH race that was about 8' long and had a RockShox mated to an Action Tec suspension steerer. He ran the stem pointing backwards. I wonder if that Frankenstein is tucked away in someone's garage somewhere?


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool, you learn something every day.

Have any pictures from your assembly days?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

fervor_1 said:


> Cool, you learn something every day.
> 
> Have any pictures from your assembly days?


No pics, sorry. "Assembly days" is fairly accurate. I didn't work there very long.

I think your bike may have the original tires too! Do you know the name of the guy from whom you bought it? I don't think there were too many of those red/white team paintjobs around.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*some news ...*

Hi,

here is the TI with some new parts ...









by Stefan


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Recently acquire frame:


----------



## Eric.Rabinowitz (Jul 7, 2009)

*My modern Boulder Defiant Ti*

I love my defiant Ti!

I believe I ordered this in 1992. I think it is frame number 006. I have been riding this bike from 1993 until today (July 2009)!

I sent the frame back to Boulder Bikes in 2005 to upgrade to modern disc brakes mounts. Rich had his old frame builder TIG the new hose guides, chainstay stiffeners and the disc mount on. They did an amazingly beautiful clean job on the titanium upgrades. Richard offered to remove the old brake mounts and cable guides, but I wasn't sure if I wanted them taken off at the time. Here is an image just after I completely rebuilt it with modern components. I decided not to put on fresh decals because I hate getting them scratched - of course I always get asked 'what kind of bike is THAT? Is that a Boulder?!?'.

During the rebuild process I ordered enough parts to make three more Risse Racing air shocks and all of the tooling to rebuild it. The guys at Risse are great! They fit my order into their production schedule. Fwiw: The non-air, spring-only shock was discontinued in favor of the air/oil Risse unit.

FYI: I cracked the frame just above the lower linkage this weekend in Downieville somewhere on the downhill course. If I can get a hold of Boulder Bikes, I will ask him to repair this.

The one other issue I have is that the today's forks have a different rake that is really too steep. You can see it in the image - the fork tubes should be in the same plane as the steering tube. I have considered making a new triple-crown for the Talas RLC.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You know you can cut that steer tube right?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You know you can cut that steer tube right?


Maybe he's planning on putting drop bars on it.


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You know you can cut that steer tube right?


But it might limit resale value.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It was probably about 1990 when I was working for Bicycling Magazine that the Boulder designer, whose name slips my mind, showed up at my office with a bike. I shot some bad photos, and then later collected the literature, which I have scanned.

Here's the bike:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Literature from 1992


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> It was probably about 1990 when I was working for Bicycling Magazine that the Boulder designer, whose name slips my mind, showed up at my office with a bike. I shot some bad photos, and then later collected the literature, which I have scanned.
> 
> [/IMG]


Jerry Schuler?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

felixdelrio said:


> Jerry Schuler?


Jerry was the originator/welder.

Rich Williams was the owner of the company.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Weren't those brakes later to become Onza brakes?

I remember this poster! The model was doing a poster signing at the CU Boulder campus and found herself in the middle of a protest by a womens' (womyns'?) group, crying foul that the image was objectifying.



Repack Rider said:


>


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes, Jerry Shuler. The bike in the photo was a prototype.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Boulder*

Hi all,

see here a little story ....

old paintjob, very bad ... a lot of scratches ....



without paint ...



with new paintjob, better pics follow tomorrow









by Stefan


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Should have mine back out on the trails this weekend after a rebuild.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*some news ...*

Hi all,

here we go ...





















thats all ...

by Stefan


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 22, 2009)

If anyone is interested I happen to have a full set of front and rear Boulder brakes. I know this is not a for sale/trade thread but the brakes are specific to the brand so if anyone is interested in them for a restoration feel free to send me a PM or a note here. They're in good shape and I don't want much for them. I'd rather see them on a nice restoration project.


----------



## need2ride (Oct 22, 2005)

*Another Boulder (maybe for the last time)*

It's great to see some Boulder's still around. With all the repaints, I'm almost ashamed to show my old ride.

Boulder Defiant, Small, Risse Air/Oil shock, Dk Blue/Dk Grey

I've had mine since the mid 90's and I'm the original owner, it has a serial number of 70647. I bought the frame new w/Risse shock, which at the time was cutting edge. Also this bike has a unique OEM paint job, with an Dark Blue Imeron Front, and a Dark Grey Powder Rear triangle. When I ordered the bike, the shop told me Boulder was building some team bikes and I could either get the frame powder coat or original, I opted for both.

I've upgraded the bike a few times, and it still is a great ride. Sadly, I've recently decided to part with the frame, and change to some different technology.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No 'for sale' posts in the forum. Read the rules dude.


----------



## need2ride (Oct 22, 2005)

sorry, I'll edit


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

Any chance of a shot of the rear disc mount?
Just curious – thanks.


----------



## need2ride (Oct 22, 2005)

*Boulder Disc Mount*

LQQK,

Here you go. I wanted to try a disc brake on the bike, and looked at a number of different options, this seemed to be the least intrusive. I only rode a couple of times with this setup, and it seemed to work fine. I'm not sure I would trust it long term, if I really wanted to go with disc's, I would probably find someone to weld the mounts to the frame.

When I was exploring this option, I did contact Rich/Boulder Bikes, they could do it, but I decided against it because of the cost plus shipping back and forth, it was almost less expensive to go with a different frame. Where I live (Portland, OR) there are a ton of frame builders, and people who could probably do it at a very reasonable cost, just when I was looking before, no one would touch the project.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I've used the A2Z adapter on a "normal" rear triangle frame with no problems. This on lacks the "seattube" bracing area but looks like it's solid enough..


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for that, i'll try and get some pics of my disc mount up tomorrow.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

need2ride said:


> Boulder Defiant, Small, Risse Air/Oil shock, Dk Blue/Dk Grey


I've decided...I really want one of these....E-Stay...suspension...classic...too cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## under the radar (Sep 15, 2010)

hello...my first post. here's my Boulder.


----------



## Eric.Rabinowitz (Jul 7, 2009)

A couple technical notes: Risse racing redesigned some of the air/oil rear shock by replaced the black delrin nut that surrounds the stanchion. The new version is aluminum and is compatable with the old style. My delrin ring split years ago and I ordered the retrofit.

Also, Risse sells the tools to rebuild and revalve your rear shock. It is TOTALLY worth buying these if you are dependent on your boulder since the Risse parts are special-order only directly from them (I travel with mine). 

Eric
415-336-6938

Ps. If anyone ever has a tandem boulder for sale, please call me!


----------



## Eric.Rabinowitz (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes I know the tall steerer does not look retro, but after riding this frame for 17 years, my back is getting tired of the profile.

Now that I'm getting old, I like the taller profile stance.


----------



## justone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Looks like my old bike...*



under the radar said:


> hello...my first post. here's my Boulder.


 Welcome,
I'm pretty sure that's my old bike. If so... I bought it brand new in '93 and had some really great times with that one. 
I can tell you anything you want to know about it  
- Frank


----------



## under the radar (Sep 15, 2010)

cool to hear that Frank, yeah i bought this bike from you off of ebay a while back. thanks for the literature you included.
i really love to ride this bike. it handles great, i could say for its age, but it handles great even compared to some modern bikes. of course i can't go as fast as i can on a new suspension bike but the Boulder is just so fun to ride, its not about speed, its all about just flowing on a nice singletrack in the woods. its the bike that i've wanted to ride since it first came out when i was in high school, i couldn't afford one back then...now i have one, i rule!  as you can see its sporting a mostly period correct build, but some of the components are on there temporarily. the blue ano grafton cranks are getting replace by XTs. i'm also changing the brakes, it will have XT levers and grafton speed controllers in the near future.s


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

I figured it was time to resurrect this thread. Here's my 92ish Boulder Intrepid AL which I recently finished building. The frame is NOS and parts are mostly from the XT M730 group.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You did a refresh kit on the forks? How do you like 'em?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

mistake #27.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


>


You build some pretty bikes Hairstream.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


> mistake #27.


How was that a mistake? You just entered it in the December BOTM on RB and it received some good feedback. It's an inspirational build!


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> You did a refresh kit on the forks? How do you like 'em?


Nope, they were overhauled by the previous seller. No damping, but they get the job done.  Are you thinking of overhauling the ones on your Wicked?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope---new rigid fork by Tom Teesdale.


----------



## geoffbp58 (May 7, 2011)

Well, I'm late to the party, but here goes anyway! This is an Intrepid I bought new in 1993. I came out to Colorado on vacation, spent a lot of time with Rich at his shop in Lyons. He was very gracious. Been riding it ever since! I upgraded it this year to 27 speed and disc brakes. The brakes in the pic are cable, but I've since put Deore LX hydraulics on it. The rear shock started leaking, and the folks at Works Performance remembered the bikes and stock the seal kits. The bike works amazingly well (given that I'm 53 now), and I've never seen the need to replace my hand-built in the USA custom bike with something from China (which I could afford!) Anyway, here it is!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Thread resurrection...

My local hole-in-the-wall shop had this hanging. I thought it was neat-o. If someone here is drooling for this, I can make introductions. I'm not certain the shop owner wants to sell it, but I can find out. I believe the shop has the crankset and bar too.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


>


Wow. Kathy Ireland can shred!!!


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

*One more thread resurrection...*

So I recently acquired a Boulder tandem from a friend as he officially threw his hands up at getting it back on the trail. Here's the short version (I think): about 3 years ago he managed to contact Rich via email about getting some replacement bushings and after exchanging a few emails Rich asked him to send over the "pivot pin" (my words, not his) so he could match it up and get him the correct bushings. After much hesitation (as that pin could be hard to replace) he decided to send it to him and after several failed attempts to contact him over a 12 month time period my friend officially gave up the ghost on this project.

About a year ago I managed to pick up a very hammered Boulder single bike off CL on the cheap. My hope was to use the "pivot pin", as well as the bushings if they were in good shape, off that bike on the tandem. A simple enough plan until I realized the pin was longer on the single bike and therefor the bushings were different as well.

That gets me to the now. Before I decide to take the frame to a local frame builder to weld-up the rear end rigid does anyone here have either a good contact for Rich, or Jerry, or does anyone have some "extra" parts for these laying about? Thanks for any help and I'll try and post up a pic soon.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Some pics of the tandem. One for the pics shows the longer "pivot pin" currently in the frame.

I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this one...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a crazy tandem. Looks tons of fun though, if you can get it to work. That's so sad about your buddy sending in the pin.  I hope you can get a hold of Rich or somebody here can help you out.

HELP HELP.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

You could probably get a local machine shop to whip up a pivot pin that's the correct size for less than it would cost to make the frame a hard tail. As for bushings, with all of the modern full suspension bikes out there I would look around for something close that can be modified to fit. Don't give up yet!


----------



## jcnagy (Oct 7, 2014)

*Tandem*

I thought I would post to this older thread since I find little on the internet about it and harder to find parts. This is a Boulder Defiant TSL. Since this picture was taken we rebuilt the manitou 4 forks.







This bike is great to ride. We come home smiling every time.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Very cool tandem....thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can't say I've ever seen a Boulder tandem. Cool stuff!


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Since someone resurrected this thread I'll put up a few pics of my finished TSL tandem. It's been modernized a bit (CK Devolution headset so I can run an 1-1/8" steerer tube fork and a homemade rear brake adaptor to open up brake choices). 

My kids actually argue who gets to hit the trails with 'ol dad. Life is good.


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

I was going through some old photos and came across this pic... I believe it was at Mammoth around 1990? Any info on this super long frame?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Believe it was made special to mount a camera. Pre Go-Pro


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Remember that Boulder. Had special front suspension (Action Tec and RS-1). Plushy!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, I just discovered this thread, so I though I would show my Boulder Starship (a '95 I believe). My Starship has been retired and now rests in peace in my garage attic nicely wrapped up in a bike box for the day I can restore her.

Another time I will post better pictures and tell the story of how I managed to buy this bike that was made in Lyons, CO (called Boulder Starship - how cool is that!) in the UK. That it would become my one main bike. That fortune would send me to the US and then after a couple of states would end up living in Boulder county where, ironically, riding it around Lyons would ultimately lead to its death. But that's a long story so that is for another time....

Here is me riding it in the Palos Meltdown race in 2008 or 2009 (I don't remember).









My final ride in Illinois in January 2011 (a barmy 4F) before moving to Colorado.









One of my first rides around Lyons, CO. Little did I know that the CO terrain would just hammer the bike and that I would retire it 18 months later...









When I write more I will also explain how my bike came to have factory disk mounts (on a '95!) and how it ended up being listed as one of the top 50 sexiest bikes of all time in the UK's Mountain Biking magazine (it made position 20) 







My bike in my back yard in Britain circa '97 (in original trim).


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

What's the story with this Boulder? Check out the super long top tube and the straight up stem. And is that a Action-Tec/RockShox fork?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

If I remember right it was a camera bike for some event.


bubu13 said:


> What's the story with this Boulder? Check out the super long top tube and the straight up stem. And is that a Action-Tec/RockShox fork?


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's my 1992 Intrepid AL, complete with head tube repair by Chris DeKerf. Boulders are a bit on the heavy side, but have great ride quality.


----------

